# Best Australian city to study and live afterwards



## SDZ (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi. I just finished my high school and want to apply for Australian colleges for studying Diploma in Accounting in Feb 12. I am very confused about which city to choose. Please tell me city according to cost of living, crime rate, entertainment, more job opportunities esp. for international students, less crowded, gives more money after expenses and deduction, night life. After working for 3-4 yrs I would like to live in major city like Melbourne or Sidney. I will study till Advanced diploma in accounting, the whole process will take 2 yrs. I want to study CA afterwards. After doing job for 3-4 yrs, I will sponsor my parents for contributory visa sub class 143. I know it's expensive, that's why I want to live in city where I can make more money either by low cost of living or by high salary. I will have Bsc in applied accounting from Oxford Brookes University when I will graduate from college bcoz I am doing Acca. So I will have more chances of getting job after getting diploma, degree and acca(I'm not sure about Acca). I prefer to live in west as east is so humid, though I have never to Oz but read it in posts. I prefer melboure and Perth bcoz of winter but plz tell city according to my requirements. I don't like hot weather but will live in it as I've been living in my city for 18 yrs which is hot all year round. Thanks for any input.


----------



## SDZ (Jun 22, 2011)

Please reply to my post.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

More or less all the major state capitals here have relatively good job opportunities...

You cant start a CA here without having completed the requirements for associate membership first, which may include bridiging courses as well.

The important thing is not to get ahead of yourself, research your options carefully and then make a decision. Immigration rules change from time to time.

With the current exchange rate, Australia is an expensive place


----------



## SDZ (Jun 22, 2011)

twister292 said:


> More or less all the major state capitals here have relatively good job opportunities...
> 
> You cant start a CA here without having completed the requirements for associate membership first, which may include bridiging courses as well.
> 
> ...



Well thanks for your reply. I am currently considering Adelaide because it has low cost of living and could be able save more than other major capital cities. It has also been listed in top 10 most liveable cities and also ranked number 1 in Australia for living recently. But I have been reading in other posts that it has high crime rate than other major cities and it is hard get job for international students afterwards. Canberra is considered as a boring city and most of the jobs are in government sector, so I will not apply in it. I will not apply in melbourne and sydney as they are very expensive though very good cities but my main concern is money. Now only two major cities are left i.e Perth and Brisbane. Though both have atleast same cost of living but Perth have higher salaries and housing cots. Personally I like Perth among them. I also don't like humidity which Brisbane suffers. There are more job opportunities in Perth than Brisbane. The problem with Perth is it's isolation. Which city will be better for me, Perth, Brisbane or Adelaide? Where I can save more money? Could you tell me how many papers are left after Advanced Diploma In Accouting in CA and CPA. How much time it takes to complete all papers of CA or CPA after advanced diploma. I know in CA we have to do three yrs training and I want to do CA in future. I will be very thanful for your reply.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Rentals in capital cities are not very different...all Australian capital cities are expensive. You seem to have some image built of certain cities being significantly cheaper...it's not necessarily like that. 

The CA is 5 exams, and CPA is 6 exams. You need to take all 5 exams for CA after a bachelors; there is no credit transfer for CA exams unless you hold membership of one of the GAA bodies.


----------

